# Tallern rough riders conversion idea



## youth (Jul 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if the tallern have/use camels, f so that would make for a great conversion. The parts could be normal tallern torso and arms, from forge world, with LOTR camels.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

unfortunately, the LOTR camels are far enough outta scale you'll look like you're riding llamas.... 
fluffwise, no mention of camels that I can remember

try finding a historical minis company online that does true 28mm (or 1/48 scale) that might have camel mounted minis/models!


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I thought Rough Riders on Tallarn rode horses, camels seem a bit too slow to be a lightning attack steed to me . I would suggest if you can't find any decent camels search for horses instead, they're normally more plentiful in variety in models in Fantasy and so on.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Not sure if anyone else knows this but LOTR models aren't allowed to be converted with other GW games as they have strict copyright laws that stop this changing the models too much. So you can't do it the other way either.

On the other hand Marauder Horsemen of Chaos are a good way to go cheap and easy.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

The rule on model mixing is only for games days, and I believe was lifted (and aimed more than anything at golden daemon competitions)


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I really wanted to put my rough riders on dirt bikes but I couldn't find anything that would work.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I use Eureka Miniatures 28mm trailbikes for my roughriders. Horses are so 18th century.

Yes, the bikes are small (but they're trailbikes, NOT GOLDWINGS!), but at least they are in a closer scale and don't look out of place with guardsmen riding them.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks heaps for that chromedog. That is just what I am looking for. Do you have any pics of your conversions by any chance?


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

> ...camels seem a bit too slow to be a lightning attack steed to me....


hell no. have you ever seen a camel race? those beasts can run. and when water is an issue, are much more able then horses.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

There are Eureka trail bikes that chromedog mentioned. 










I think with a little conversion work, they would look great as Roughriders. I'd like to know what everybody else thinks?

I told one of my gaming buddies about the idea and he said while it would definitely look cool, realistically it would be hard to ride a trail bike and fight at the same time. I think he has a good point, but since when does realism get in the way of something cool in 40K?

Chromedog I'd really like to know how you went about doing this, did you use the models that come with the bikes or did you use actual guardsmen? How do they look next to other IG minis?


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Only these two.















The first one just uses the goggled metal cadian sentinel pilot helmet, and a catachan heavy weapons pack. The body is all stock Eureka.

The second one uses a cadian torso swap (legs are separate to body on the Eureka mini) and arms. Torso needs to be drilled to accept the plug (3mm bit, around 3mm deep).

They're a scouting/harrasment unit. They shouldn't be riding Honda Goldwings (SM bikes). None have lances as I use them in the AT/ anti-horde roles (melta or flamers).


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I like them a lot chromedog. Very fresh (+rep). 

I am going to order a few of those trail bikes next week, I have a lot of spare cadian bits and pieces so I'm looking forward to seeing what I can come up with.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

They also work with catachan torsos (for a screaming hairy marauder biker look) and marauder heads.

Mine were modified apes on bikes (in boilersuits) as the current riders weren't finished at the time I did them. 

Thanks for the rep. I've known Nic for quite a few years, and he hasn't failed to satisfy my miniature needs yet.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah it looks like he has some nice stuff. I'll definitely bookmark the site and have a good look at what's available in the future. I wouldn't even swap the bodies as they look pretty sweet as is (though they do look a little smaller than the average guardsmen) but I'll probably need to so I can give them the appropriate weapons


----------

